

Pixie: A small fast, native lisp with "magical" powers - Spiritus
https://github.com/pixie-lang/pixie

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9168636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9168636)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8480608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8480608)

